# Rainbow illuminati sticker mod



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 13, 2015)

I made this sticker mod today, I came up with the idea on my own but its possible that others have made it before. I looked online and have not seen this exact sticker mod, so I'm going to call it the Rainbow Illuminati sticker mod. So many triangles


----------



## YouCubing (Nov 13, 2015)

Seems pretty original.
I can see some interesting parity that might happen.


----------



## Praetorian (Nov 13, 2015)

was expecting a pyraminx with illuminati stickers

was disappointed when I found out that it was not

edit: however pleasantly charmed by the interesting design


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah the parity can be a pain, I found an alg that works to fix it luckily


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 13, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> was expecting a pyraminx with illuminati stickers
> 
> was disappointed when I found out that it was not
> 
> edit: however pleasantly charmed by the interesting design



Haha thanks, I'm going to start making more of these.


----------



## stoic (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks cool. 
Fisher cube - style parity, right?


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 13, 2015)

stoic said:


> Looks cool.
> Fisher cube - style parity, right?


I think so, I havent had a fisher cube in a while. The problem is that when getting to the last layer the center cap can be rotated incorrectly and you have to do a parity alg to fix it.


----------



## stoic (Nov 13, 2015)

I guess it depends on the method. 
I love Fisher style cubes, but I don't speedsolve them. With a beginner/CFOP type approach you can get one of the E-layer edges flipped, which messes up LL EO.
I really like what you've done with this, I'd love to solve one.


----------



## Minnesotacubes (Nov 13, 2015)

stoic said:


> I guess it depends on the method.
> I love Fisher style cubes, but I don't speedsolve them. With a beginner/CFOP type approach you can get one of the E-layer edges flipped, which messes up LL EO.
> I really like what you've done with this, I'd love to solve one.



Thanks! It was a lot of fun to make. It has just enough challenge to keep it interesting, I will be making some more designs once my package from thecubicle arrives.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Nov 13, 2015)

illuminati?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 13, 2015)

ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED


----------



## starcuber (Nov 17, 2015)

Minnesotacubes said:


> View attachment 5635
> . So many triangles



but no eye xd


----------

